# اكشف الفيروسات التي بجهازك



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*اكشف الفيروسات التي بجهازك*​ 
*1- أضغط أبدأ + تشغيل + واكتب command ثم أضغط انتر*

*2- اكتب ..cd واضغط enter ثم اكتب ..cd واضغط enter*

*3- اكتب cd windows واضغط انتر ثم اكتب cd system32 واضغط انتر*

*4- اكتب setup واضغط انتر *

اذا شاهدت رسالة بهذا الشكل ( رجاء الإنتقال إلي لوحة التحكم لتثبيت مكوناتها ونظم تكوينها )
فعلم ان جهازك خال من الفيروسات ، وان لم تاتي هذه الرسالة 
فجهازك به فيروسات .​ 

*الفكرة : ان ملف ال setup الموجود داخل الsystem32*



يكون مغلق عندما يكون جهازك به فيروس ويكون مفتوح عندما يكون جهازك غير مصاب



*لأن معظم الفيروسات تغلق جميع امتدادت system.exe*​


*هذه الطريقة صالحة لنظام ويندوز XP فقط .*​


----------



## hogn (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

العفووووووووو ​


----------



## totty (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*جربتيها ولا؟؟؟؟؟؟

عشان مش ناويه اجرب انا واشوف اللى شوفته تانى ابداااااااااااااااااا

ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*طلب مني اذهب للكنترول بنال*
*يبقي فيه امل يا دكتور ؟*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *جربتيها ولا؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *عشان مش ناويه اجرب انا واشوف اللى شوفته تانى ابداااااااااااااااااا*
> ...




 انا جهازي على الفيستا مش الاكس بي :t23:

بس ماتقلقيش جايبة الموضوع من منتدى مسيحي

وشفت تعليقاتة كويسة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *طلب مني اذهب للكنترول بنال*
> 
> 
> *يبقي فيه امل يا دكتور ؟*​





> اذا شاهدت رسالة بهذا الشكل ( رجاء الإنتقال إلي لوحة التحكم لتثبيت مكوناتها ونظم تكوينها )
> فعلم ان جهازك خال من الفيروسات ، وان لم تاتي هذه الرسالة
> فجهازك به فيروسات .


لا هو الحقيقة فية عمر​ 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا هو الحقيقة فية عمر
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​


* كويس انها جت علي عمر *
*افتكرتها حسين يا شيخه *
*بس طمنتيني الله يطمن قلبك  عمر كويس برضه وماشي حلو اليومين دول في السوق*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *كويس انها جت علي عمر *
> 
> *افتكرتها حسين يا شيخه *
> 
> *بس طمنتيني الله يطمن قلبك عمر كويس برضه وماشي حلو اليومين دول في السوق*​





:new6:
يا تحفة انتي​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا جربتها وطلعتلي الرساله دي فعلا

اول مره جهازي ميكونش فيه فيروسات

مرسي مهندسه فراشه

​*


----------



## fns (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الطريقة دى يا فراشة بتكشفلك ان كانت النسخة بس هى اللى فيها فيروسات ولا لا
لكن بقيت اى برتيشينال تانى مش بتعرفك ان كان فيه فيروس ولا لا
شكرا فراشة على الطريقة المفيدة 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا فنس على المعلومة

​


----------



## amjad-ri (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*جربتها 

تعرفي  ليه

لان لي الثقة في مواضيعك

و النتيجة سليمة
سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا امجد بجد كلك زوووووووووووق

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ينهار........
دي مليان


----------



## Ferrari (23 أكتوبر 2008)

انا برضوا قالى اذهب لكنترول بنال

يبقى دة ايه بقى

ميرسي يا فراشة على الموضوع

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> ينهار........
> دي مليان


 طب كويس انك عرفت علشان تظبطة :11azy:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> انا برضوا قالى اذهب لكنترول بنال​
> 
> 
> يبقى دة ايه بقى​
> ميرسي يا فراشة على الموضوع​


يبقى تمااااااااااام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى اكتير يا فراشتنا الجميلة *
*تجربة جميلة *
*وان جاتلى الجملة *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

العفو يا جوجو ​


----------



## سمير نجيب تعلب (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا من القلب يااجمل واحلا فراشه


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه ده انتى المفروض تشتغلى مهندسه اصلاح وصيانه الكمبيوتر
ههههههههه
ربنا يبارك تعبك خير يا فراشتنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2008)

سمير نجيب تعلب قال:


> شكرا من القلب يااجمل واحلا فراشه


 ميرسي يا سمير 

نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> ايه ده انتى المفروض تشتغلى مهندسه اصلاح وصيانه الكمبيوتر
> ههههههههه
> ربنا يبارك تعبك خير يا فراشتنا


 ههههههههههههههه

لا منا نقلاة 30:

ميرسي يا بيتر نوووورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------

